
The reason riding a unicycle is difficult - mariorz
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/07/the-reason-riding-a-unicycle-is-difficult.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
That's only true if you learn unicycling purely by trying it until you get it.
I've taught dozens of people how to unicycle, all of whom felt they were
constantly making progress, all of whom could see the goal getting closer and
closer.

I wonder if Seth actually unicycles, or if he simply picked this as a
charicature of something difficult. Main lesson to learn - don't talk about
something of which you're ignorant.

And even if he _does_ unicycle, clearly he doesn't know how to teach it.

